# when you are really tempered what song are you listening to then



## Hardline (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## DaFixer (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## DaFixer (Oct 5, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Hardline (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## rensenware (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 5, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Hardline (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 9, 2019)

This _*special Version*_ of Cher´s Hit:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 14, 2019)

Hardline said:


>



The Croatian Version of Bryan Adams.
Very good song.


----------



## Hardline (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 15, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Hardline (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 15, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Hardline (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 24, 2019)

Creatures of the Night - Package.


----------



## Hardline (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Nov 5, 2019)

g


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 5, 2019)

Hardline said:


>




Hehehehe......
Song Contest 1978 - I have seen them:


----------



## Hardline (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 9, 2019)

Has little 


Hardline said:


>




The Beginning (and also the Song) has a lot in common with


----------



## Hardline (Nov 9, 2019)

Yes you are absolutely right alexander1970


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 9, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Hardline (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 12, 2019)

From LIVE after DEATH - still One of the BEST LIVE Albums ever recorded:


----------



## Hardline (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 19, 2019)

A song about eating People ....



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Especially about this Guy:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Armin_Meiwes


----------



## Hardline (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2019)

Classic !!!


----------



## Hardline (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2019)

"The Hour of the Winner"


----------



## Hardline (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2019)

Yesss...


----------



## Hardline (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 25, 2019)

Hardline said:


>



She looks so different on the Second Clip.
A great Voice.Thank you for Sharing.


----------



## Hardline (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## IncredulousP (Nov 30, 2019)

If I need to burst I just load up some Lamb of God.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 30, 2019)

Alex you always take the best but I am a Runaway


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 30, 2019)

One Step more...


----------



## Hardline (Nov 30, 2019)

for you Alex gets to live on Livin 'On A Prayer


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 30, 2019)

One More please...


----------



## Hardline (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 30, 2019)

Hardline said:


>



A very good Song Selection,my Friend.


----------



## Hardline (Nov 30, 2019)

You are absolutely right.... Alex


----------



## Hardline (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 3, 2019)

From Austria....


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 3, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> From Austria....



Wow this is great Alex, is on my phone now tanks and rock on

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


swedish sexy woman 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Hardline said:


> Wow this is great Alex, is on my phone now tanks and rock on
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



just for you my friend


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 3, 2019)

Hardline said:


> Wow this is great Alex, is on my phone now tanks and rock on
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...




Thank you my Friend.
I am very happy,to see you with your Music here.


----------



## Hardline (Dec 3, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Thank you my Friend.
> I am very happy,to see you with your Music here.


you are too kind 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Hardline said:


> you are too kind


you now my friend its a hole world to explore and discover ? take a ride and let it go, you will fell it


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 11, 2019)

Top Gun 2 next Year with Tom "Maverick" Cruise.

This is from Top Gun:


----------



## Hardline (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 14, 2019)

The One and Only REAL One:


----------



## CORE (Dec 14, 2019)

Oh Yes.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## CORE (Dec 14, 2019)

Unfortunately I Cant dance.
@alexander1970

But now you are showing your age


----------



## Hardline (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 16, 2019)

The one and only painkiller


----------



## Hardline (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 16, 2019)

you got me in a happy mood Alex (=


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 16, 2019)

Hardline said:


> you got me in a happy mood Alex (=


That is very good and very nice to hear,my Friend.  


Another classic "Drink Song" ?


----------



## Hardline (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 21, 2019)

The ORIGINAL !


----------



## Hardline (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 21, 2019)

Hardline said:


>



Hey,thats BARD from the Hobbit Trilogy.


----------



## leon315 (Dec 21, 2019)

RECOMMENDED TO ALL DRIVERS XD!


----------



## Hardline (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 21, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



alexander1970 said:


> Hey,thats BARD from the Hobbit Trilogy.


 yes he can do everything hehehe


----------



## Hardline (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 23, 2019)

The Guitar is amazing..


----------



## Hardline (Dec 23, 2019)

its great Alex


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 23, 2019)

And if nothing goes......

HE saves the Day for sure !


----------



## Hardline (Dec 23, 2019)

we can always count on Rick Astley


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 28, 2019)

also a swedish band


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 28, 2019)

Faith No More are always good to listen to when I am in a rage about something  especially this song. Another body murdered


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Jayro (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Zyvyn (Jan 1, 2020)

Whenever im upset about anything Queen always cheers me up though currently it would have to be


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## mattytrog (Jan 3, 2020)

The only song I`m hearing is my effing cat meowing at me because her bowl is empty.

But not truely, empty, oh no. Empty of MEAT.

Plenty of biscuits in there. But the fat [email protected] just wants meat.
Sits on my bloody head in a morning till I get up.

Get a cat they said.

It would be fun they said.

PS... Loving the dead rodents and wildlife she brings back... not.

We had a boy cat when I was little. He used to bring already dead stuff back and try to pass it off as his own kill.

Kinda gives it away when theres no eyes in the sockets...


----------



## Hardline (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 3, 2020)

Hardline said:


>




Also found the "Kuschelrock CDs" again ? 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Hardline (Jan 3, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Also found the "Kuschelrock CDs" again ?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



perhaps hehe


----------



## Hardline (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 14, 2020)

Hardline said:


>



Rock Heroes and Metal Gods in one Song.Thankyou,I did not know about this Collab.

------------------------------------------


----------



## eyeliner (Jan 14, 2020)

Skid Row: Monkey Business


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## MrCokeacola (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## KingBlank (Jan 21, 2020)

The monster hunter OST... atleast for threat 2 and above


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Ricken (Jan 23, 2020)

Helps me wrap my mind around one of the few things that anger me


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Paulsar99 (Jan 23, 2020)

Old linkin park was always my go to music when I'm pissed back in the days.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 24, 2020)

I am not an Aerosmith Fan but i like this one:


----------



## Hardline (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Emyth1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Bon Jovi - It's my life


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 28, 2020)

For me,most imaginative, far ahead of its time "best" Bass Player.....



(But of course great Respect to Who´s John Entwistle....)


----------



## Dinoduck (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## aarti (Feb 2, 2020)

wtf are you guys listening to, I'm really afraid of you


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 6, 2020)

I miss this great Austrian Musician......


----------



## Hardline (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## DaFixer (Feb 9, 2020)

One of the best race soundtracks ever made, when I play Daytona USA then I play it loud


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## crono999 (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## duwen (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## duwen (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 18, 2020)

One Hit "Wonder"....


----------



## Hardline (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 21, 2020)

Austrian Culture....


----------



## Hardline (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 21, 2020)

This Song was *"forbidden" to play/hear* after the Tsunami 2004 on many German speaking Radio Stations......


----------



## Hardline (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## MichaelShawJr (Feb 21, 2020)

Jump On Da Dick!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 25, 2020)

On actual Events (Faschingsdienstag...I hate it....)


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 25, 2020)

(They were great. Its funny, I have to think about the movie slap shot (Schlappschuss) when reading the bands name)


----------



## Hardline (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 6, 2020)

Even if they can not sing the Song is great!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 8, 2020)

I can hear this again and again...I love it.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## MohammedQ8 (Mar 10, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2020)

Sorry but this is my Favorite at the Moment...


----------



## Hardline (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2020)

Drei Halunken erster Klasse - great Movie.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2020)

(Childhood memories...)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## delilah23 (Mar 19, 2020)

Usually I listen everything from Nightwish's album Imaginaerum


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Ericthegreat (Mar 20, 2020)

Through fire and flames, nightmare by avenged sevenfold, or something from alestorm.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## XDel (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## MockyLock (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2020)

Spoiler: Full album


----------



## Hardline (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 31, 2020)

Very nice Idea:


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## VanackSabbadium (Mar 31, 2020)

Eric Johnson - Cliffs of Dover


----------



## Hardline (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 31, 2020)

Hardline said:


>



Unfortunately  I do not hear not much Music,my Friend.Did I miss it ?....


----------



## Hardline (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 2, 2020)

(Cradle Of Filth - she mourns a lengthening shadow (instrumental))


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 9, 2020)

plasturion said:


>



Very comforting,Thank you for Sharing.
(7:40 min - this reminds me on Resident Evil End Credits Music.)


----------



## plasturion (Apr 9, 2020)

Yeah, I very like it too, good background for watching sakura, and I love her play. In my world this channel should have at least 100k subs, and few million views. Anyone who like it, please thumb up, make my wish come true.


----------



## Hardline (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## City (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 19, 2020)

Long time since I last heard that...


----------



## Hardline (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Nerdtendo (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 22, 2020)

Hardline said:


>



The Swedish Brian May.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Still great for his Age,very impressive.


----------



## Hardline (Apr 22, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> The Swedish Brian May.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Still great for his Age,very impressive.



yeaa 

Elton John have done a ton of good music


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 22, 2020)

Hardline said:


> yeaa
> 
> Elton John have done a ton of good music



Manowar....The 80´s was their great Time.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Hardline (Apr 24, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Manowar....The 80´s was their great Time.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



The 80´ was the best time for music


----------



## CactusMan (Apr 24, 2020)

Sad songs by Elton John is nice too.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 24, 2020)

Sean-cheol tíre na hÉireann.



I think one of @AmandaRose ´s favorite Songs....on Saturday Nights......or every Night.


----------



## Hardline (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (May 1, 2020)

what memoris to this song .. Claus Lessmann Germany's best singer throw you in the wall Tobbias Sammet hehe

Deep in the night, when I'm alone. My heart starts to burn, cause I feel for you. I've been away too long from my love. I leave it up to you to understand.

I've got this feeling, deep in my mind. Come back and love me, just one more time. On the ground of an ocean, we buried our love far away. My heart's still bleeding, won't you come back and stay.

I can't understand, why there's salt in my eyes. I can't understand, why your heart's in disguise. For I still need you, and I want you to come back again. You make me feel like never again.

I Can't find the answer from the look in your eyes. My heart's still crying. Don't tell me your love's a lie. You're still the one to set me in a state of trance. Why don't we give us a second chance.

I can't understand, why you laugh, though you cry. I can't undersand, why I don't say goodbye. For I still need you, and I want you to come back again. You make me feel like never again.

For I still need you, and I want you to come back again. You make me feel like never again.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 6, 2020)

Ah,better LIVE.


----------



## Hardline (May 6, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Ah,better LIVE.



Krokus  this is a great song with Wolfpakk with Guest vocalist Marc Storace (Krokus)


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 6, 2020)

I love this "Storm".....


----------



## Hardline (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2020)

Faaaaster,faaaaaaaster......


----------



## Hardline (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 14, 2020)




----------



## CactusMan (May 14, 2020)

I listen this makes me LOL and less tempered.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 14, 2020)




----------



## YM2164 (May 14, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


>



Tough for a second that i was listening to Live and Learn lol


----------



## CactusMan (May 14, 2020)

Dr John´ĺl calm your temper.
We´re wild n 30 n need a temper to be calmed.


----------



## Hardline (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (May 15, 2020)




----------



## CactusMan (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 15, 2020)




----------



## CactusMan (May 15, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


>


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 15, 2020)




----------



## CactusMan (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (May 19, 2020)




----------



## XDel (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Chary (May 26, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 27, 2020)

plasturion said:


>



This Picture from the Song looks very similar to this Scene in the Adventure "Broken Sword":


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 2, 2020)

Do you mean angry? I have a song I listen to when I'm angry...

​


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 2, 2020)

This was probably mentioned before. I won't go through ten pages to check.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## CactusMan (Jun 5, 2020)

then I go to sleep


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 24, 2020)

_In memorial of our Freind @Hardline (last seen a Month ago...)...
(Miss you and your great Music,my Freind...)
_

__


----------



## CactusMan (Jun 30, 2020)

I just listen this.

I don´t know what to say, I just don´t comply.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Zucker (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## CactusMan (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## CactusMan (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## CactusMan (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 25, 2020)

> *This single Song has more different Melodies than actual Pop Songs....*


Yes.....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 31, 2020)

THE Hymn for today..


----------



## CactusMan (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## CactusMan (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## CactusMan (Aug 1, 2020)

?


----------



## CactusMan (Aug 1, 2020)

I was drunk yesterday and made a mess. Moderation needed here.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Melanie152 (Aug 10, 2020)

the xx- intro 
( sorry I'm not allowed to post links , as I'm new here)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 10, 2020)

Melanie152 said:


> the xx- intro
> ( sorry I'm not allowed to post links , as I'm new here)


A little more Posts (around 10-15) and it is possible.



Is this the correct Song ?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 25, 2020)

I miss these great STAR TREK Times.....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## TotorRuns (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## CORE (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 29, 2020)

Not bad...



...Music.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## CORE (Oct 23, 2020)

DREW MCINTYRE MASHUP THE FIEND.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 26, 2020)

Spoiler: Gore (delete if to excessive)


----------



## draftguy (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 27, 2020)

For our nice and kind Lady,@AmandaRose


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> For our nice and kind Lady,@AmandaRose



One of my favourites.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 27, 2020)

I don't normally listen to music when I'm tempered.  however, when I'm nervous, I often listen to foreigner.  that's almost exclusively what I listen to when I go to the doctor.  yep, not floyd.


----------



## draftguy (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 7, 2020)

(the german version is just more emotional in comparison)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 8, 2020)

Now something relaxing...


----------



## draftguy (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 10, 2020)

(Really like your smileys recently )


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Hambrew (Dec 11, 2020)

Consy. I shall say no more.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 12, 2020)

Hambrew said:


> Consy. I shall say no more.



Very special Kind of Music,I like it.

#######################################################

Also very special Music from him.


----------



## draftguy (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 15, 2020)

(from a long lost friend)


----------



## draftguy (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## mathew77 (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## D34DL1N3R (Dec 29, 2020)

What exactly is the meaning of "tempered" in this instance? Because looking at several pages of videos... it seems different people have a different sense of what the term is supposed to be meaning here. It just seems like random videos that a person could listen to at any given time without any special circumstance & that a lot of them would fit better in the general "What song are you listening to right now?" topic.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 29, 2020)

I'm experiencing a glitch or something...
On my cellphone this thread appeared as: "*What song are you currently listening"*

I've reported two posts already for the same problem.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 30, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> I'm experiencing a glitch or something...
> On my cellphone this thread appeared as: "*What song are you currently listening"*
> 
> I've reported two posts already for the same problem.


Mechikan Voodoo ??


----------



## draftguy (Jan 11, 2021)

OK, my final post in this thread.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## IceyyColdSnipez (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## delikana (Jan 15, 2021)

it is ledy gaga
she is great !


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## EagleFangKarateChampion (Jan 23, 2021)

This makes my blood boil!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 24, 2021)

*This song makes me tempered:*

*Then this song calms me down:*

*Then at last resort:
*


----------



## ds34 (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## ds34 (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 25, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


>



Makes me hungry...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 4, 2021)

That could be a lotta songs. like ♫ Symphony of Destruction ♫ - Megadeath,  ♫ Never Again ♫ - Nickelback,  ♫ Papercut ♫ - Linkin Park. It Depends.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 22, 2021)

I hope someday you come back,my Friend...
 



For you:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 9, 2021)

_Bin immer der, der am lautesten lacht. Niemand sieht mir an, wie verwirrt ich wirklich bin. Ist alles nur Fassade: Schau mal genauer hin._


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 14, 2021)

I really hope she reaches the 100.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Nov 14, 2021)




----------

